

Ask HN: Linux drivers for the USB rocket launcher - bogomil

Can someone give me a hint where I can find Linux drivers for this launcher: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thinkgeek.com&#x2F;product&#x2F;8a0f&#x2F; or to find a similar gadget that can work under Fedora?
Thanks!
======
nodata
[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Agithub.com%20ro...](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Agithub.com%20rocket%20launcher)

